
Microsoft's Midori operating-system skunkworks project soldiers on - ukdm
http://www.zdnet.com/microsofts-midori-operating-system-skunkworks-project-soldiers-on-7000007110/
======
DeepDuh
It's always amazing to me to read about all those promising projects from
Microsoft research groups, yet none of it seems to make its way to paying
customers. I still remember the courier as well as that zero lag touch screen
demo - super important stuff that could set apart Microsoft from their
competition right about now. If only their management were as good as their
engineers.

